# The Suffix Tritanium color Conspiracy...



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Does the Charteuese colored line break as easy as the Yellow or the other colors?.....I have had my weird experiences with the bright green Suffix line...from knots breaking to the line feeling funny. 


After 2 or 3 fishing trips the Chartreuse seems to get a lot more brittle....

BTW...use it on ly my convetional set ups...does any of this happen to spinners?

What say yall?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i already told you... if you dont believe me you think asking anyone else is gonna make a difference?

 

man catches a coupla fish this weekend and cant respect his friends thoughts


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> i already told you... if you dont believe me you think asking anyone else is gonna make a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> man catches a coupla fish this weekend and cant respect his friends thoughts



For all I know that junk you sold me was a Suffix Tri knock off...ya can't trust them Asians ....

Dude.....pass the humble pie....I paid my dues for them fish...shoot... I wonder how much is it for a divorce and child support payments?? So eat me


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

So what was the word on the Sufix Tri in the chartreuse?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> For all I know that junk you sold me was a Suffix Tri knock off...ya can't trust them Asians ....
> 
> Dude.....pass the humble pie....I paid my dues for them fish...shoot... I wonder how much is it for a divorce and child support payments?? So eat me



that aint funny man... but claire aint yours to begin with. im just upset. honda had some unsettling news for me


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

No problems for me wih Tri. Knots are string and line feels smooth all the way through. I would think inconsistant knots = poor opporater as well as inconsistant line.  .


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Newsjeff had a similar question. Now where did he post it?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

newsjeff posted on a diff forum

my opinion, ive use clear, red, yellow, and green....never had a problem with any, i fish yellow and red when i can out of color preference


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I am using the Seige in Tangerine and have had no problems.

I use Calcutta 15lb in hi vis yellow and it seems to work well.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Fish Hunter said:


> I am using the Seige in Tangerine and have had no problems.
> 
> I use Calcutta 15lb in hi vis yellow and it seems to work well.


Yup, the tangerine has never give me a problem, I also use The Hi vis yellow in the Sufix Superior and have had no problems. All line I use is 20#.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> newsjeff posted on a diff forum
> 
> my opinion, ive use clear, red, yellow, and green....never had a problem with any, i fish yellow and red when i can out of color preference


 Has anyone tried the Flying Fisher line? There are a few here in N.E. Fla. that use it and say it is as good as Suffix Line at a lot less cash.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i had a problem with #14 tri tangerine...put it on a 6600cl rocket...wouldn't csat at all...when i went to change it , i noticed it was not smooth...rippled like crazy...since i do plastics for a living i knew it was "die swell"...if suffix can't catch this when the line is being extruded, i
'm now affraid of all suffix line...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well I aint had a lick of trouble with the Tri in Chartreuse and landed all 4 of my drum on it this fall.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, thats a shame that there haven't been thousands of big fishes caught and landed on Suff Tri Chartreuse  ,,, Opps wait there has been  

Hmmm wonder what the problem could be,,, maybe a bad batch of line? I know you were fishing with Jeff !!!!! Problem solved  

Lord knows I cant tie knots or throw but sure have landed my fair share of Truck Hoods and if anything can test your mess it's one of them beast.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I lost two ... maybe three ... drum on chartreuse Sufix Tri this year.

Switched to yellow this weekend and landed two drum. 

I dunno what the problem was with my 1lb spool of chartreuse. It got worse as I got to the end of the spool.

After re-spooling my reels with new yellow, it was night and day.

I don't know if it was a bad batch of chartruse or what. All I know is the yellow just feels better than the last batch of chartruse I was using.

Much better.

I took a good look at the guides on both my drum rods. I thought maybe I had a nick that was damaging the line. Nope. All fine. Al, you can have your panty hose back now.  

Right now I'm sticking with yellow.

The guys on the other board warned me against the yellow, saying they couldn't see it at night. Some of those guys, whom I respect a lot, use the Seige in tangerine. I'm gonna give it a try in the near future. I'll let ya know.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*tri vs siege*

I use both regularly. The tritanium is more abrasion resistant, the siege casts better. 

As far as color Siege as far as I know the tangerine is the only option in hi-vis.

Can't say I have had any problems, but I suspect you could have a bad batch of one color just as well as another. 

Age and storage my be more of an issue than color.

My .02


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Al and NJ do you both store the line in a cooler? I use a cardboard box. Both will give off emmisions, I can see the cooler giving off less plastic (wrong term) friendly emmisions. I'm probably in left field though.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> . Al, you can have your panty hose back now.


NJ- I thought your girl said she wanted it back after she left it under my bed ..........
Tell her next time to wear them lacy ones


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Stan, I either store my line in my house (out of the sunlight) or a plastic cooler with the top on behind the seat of my truck. Like Teo said on da other board, he saw it on my pier cart. Yes, I do keep it on my cart sometimes. Mostly, it's the one month I drum fish off LIP.

Do ya think keeping a spool of line in the sun for no more than 8 (OK, 10) hours a day for say 12 days is gunna hurt it? I dunno. Maybe. But that's the same line I'm using to re-spool once a day with that LIP snag.

Not sure about unfriendly emmsisions, though. Maybe I should keep the lid cracked.  

And Al, take her. Please.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Newsjeff said:


> Do ya think keeping a spool of line in the sun for no more than 8 (OK, 10) hours a day for say 12 days is gunna hurt it?



It is the sunlight that hurts it there. But the top line would clear that. I'm still curious about the cooler possibility. Could you two have bought the same line from the same batch?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

rattler said:


> i had a problem with #14 tri tangerine...put it on a 6600cl rocket...wouldn't csat at all...when i went to change it , i noticed it was not smooth...rippled like crazy...since i do plastics for a living i knew it was "die swell"...if suffix can't catch this when the line is being extruded, i
> 'm now affraid of all suffix line...



If I understand rattler right not"catchin" the problem may be due to quality control- usually human error.

In other words the human checking yellow line on Monday maybe assigned to checking green on Tueday. It seems a bit illogical to assume the probelm is with the color and not the machine or human running the machine.

No expert on plastics, rattler may have better insight.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the raw material would be clear with a color concentrate added...the base material is nylon made to SUFFIX specs ie: UV resistance, stretch(nylon 6, 66, 12 etc)...all additives have a reaction to the material added to. may make a material, limp, weak, etc...them you have speed of the process...to fast or slow can cause problems with the run...melt temp also gets into the mix...it has been proven that anything run on monday or friday(excapt in 24/7 shops) is of lower quality...hope this helps


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Had the same problem as Newsjeff with the yellow. Brand new line, first cast, loose drag ina spike, had a run, rod bowed over, picked it up and it was limp.......checked the drag, and was very loose, didnt adjust it before I re-rigged and threw back out, reeled in once to put a fresh head on and drag was actually slipping a little when Id crank fast with 8n spot head. Must have gotten in on that bad batch. I love the line and will continue to use it. As far as Seige/Siege, whichever....you can have it, reminds me of Ande line, Ive got it on 5-6 Abu 6000-6500s and do NOT like it, not as a suffix product anyway.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I bought some Suffix. Put the micrometer on it and found out the diameter varies all over the lot. China will be making good stuff one of these days, just not yet.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*No problems here..*

In the course of a week I will go through @ least 1000 yards of the suffix tri char..Thats just on my own stuff.. Never had a problem with it yet. I am very weird bout my line, I so much as get crossed I strip and refill, hook drag up line, I refill, Begining of every week, I refill.. Jeff sounds to me bud that ya got a bad spool.. I would send it back to suffix and betcha they send ya a little present.. My be is they sen ya a couple spools for your trouble... Worht a shot ... JAM


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Dyhard...the spec. on #14 tri is 0.35mm...this is optimal or "target"...the allowable is more like 0.30mm to 0.40mm...this is fairly tight but it can be even tighter...i've run product for the auto industry that were 0.02mm to 0.06mm on a multi layer fuel line...if the stuff you have is way out, call suffix and see what happens...can't hurt


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

Never ever had a problem with Tri Plus in any color. I feel that you do have to watch where yopu get your line from. If its very old and been exposed to extended period of UV rays this will weaken any mono. Beware of buying line off of #%^bay. No telling where or how this line has been or cared for. 

I'm with JAM I've used ten's of thousands of yards of tri plus and 0 problems. 

Stick with buying your line from dealers that sell alot of Sufix, they get the line in turn it over and restock this will give you the freshest line out there. Also store your line on the filler spools out of the sunlight. 

Good luck and stick with the Tri plus its THE BEST mono out there.


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

Rattler, 

For most line manufaturers you are correct. However Sufix in one of only 4 companies that manufacture their line from the raw materials and control the process the whole way through. 

They also manufacture line for several major line companies.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

where ever they get the raw material makes no difference...and i'm sure ALL manufacturers monitor their process...they must...all i'm saying is that any line manufacturer can have a bad batch...this is not a foolproof process...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

JAM said:


> Jeff sounds to me bud that ya got a bad spool.. I would send it back to suffix and betcha they send ya a little present.. My be is they sen ya a couple spools for your trouble... Worht a shot ... JAM


Jam, I took your advise and emailed Sufix about the Tri problems I had. 

Randall Cothran with Sufix in Greensboro sent me a free one-pound spool of Tri 20lb chartreuse. 

Very nice.

Can't beat that with a stick.

Thanks for the tip, Jam. I'll see ya in a few weeks, and hopefully we can wet a line.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a problem with any line that has colors like Sage and tangerine...are we fishing or knitting here..?...Just kidding fellas...don't get your braid in a knot


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Singletjeff said:


> Yup, the tangerine has never give me a problem, I also use The Hi vis yellow in the Sufix Superior and have had no problems. All line I use is 20#.


I picked up a spool of the 15# Suffix Superior Hi Viz Yellow earlier this summer. Just put it on one of my spinners. I had problems breaking knots with the leader I used. Broke about 4 knots before getting one to hold.


----------

